# Scottish Modifed Car Show 09



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Is anyone on here going to this?
I should hopfuly be going.
Anyone know what its like ?:lol:


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Anybody take pics at this show:thumb::thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't find anything that I wanted a picture of...

I thought some of the cars were really poor quality, and the "models"...well the less said about some of them the better.....

I stayed for about 30 minutes and left.....

so, sorry, no pictures for you!!


:thumb:


----------

